# Audio / Video >  Kā uztaisīt tumbu.

## Atis

Kādam nav vai kāds nezin kur ir tāda proga kas rēķina kastu izmērus skaļruņiem.

----------


## LED

kaadreiz bij pioneer lapaa! Subwooferiem naak liidzi rasejums ar izmeriem!

----------


## kamis

> Kādam nav vai kāds nezin kur ir tāda proga kas rēķina kastu izmērus skaļruņiem.


 pameklē interinetā līdzīgas tumbas rasējumun un taisi augšā

----------


## GuntisK

Ir programmas WinISD un JBL Speakershop. Par pēdējo programmu vari palasīt krievu valodā, šeit: http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic21.php  .

----------


## kamis

> Ir programmas WinISD un JBL Speakershop. Par pēdējo programmu vari palasīt krievu valodā, šeit: http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic21.php  .


 tiešām nav neviena programma kas rējķina tumbu kastes izmērus

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tak tās progas arī izrēķina kastes izmērus!  ::  Vienā bija pat formas izvēles iespējas-apaļa,trīsstūraina  un citu veidu kastes! Uzmanīgi izpēti tās progas un būs skaidrība.  ::

----------


## Armando

Rekau vienkārša proga kā uztaisīt tumbu kasti  :: 
Nolādēt var šeit
http://www.ajdesigner.com/speaker/index.php

----------


## Atis

Paldies  ::

----------


## Armando

Lūdzu!  ::

----------


## Armando

Lieta taada! Taisu tumbu 75x40x30 10" skaljrunis. Nopirku finieri 12mm, bet nonaacu pie secinaajuma, ka taads biezums buus krietni par maz.
Kaadus juus materiaalus izmantojat?
DZirdeeju ka vajag vismaz 15mm un vairaak...
KAs buus ja tomeer taisiishu no taa pasha 12mm finiera?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nebuss jau nekas, viņam tikai būs lielāka rezonanse  ::  un liidz ar to skaņas izolaacija.
bet ja apvilksi tumbu ar akustisko paklaaju tad nebuus nekaada vaina  :: 
bet protams vari taisiit arii no biezaaka

----------


## Armando

Jaa! Tas akustiskais paklaajs gan jau maksaa 5 ls metraa! 
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDSC1





> nebuss jau nekas, viņam tikai būs lielāka rezonanse  un liidz ar to skaņas izolaacija.
> bet ja apvilksi tumbu ar akustisko paklaaju tad nebuus nekaada vaina 
> bet protams vari taisiit arii no biezaaka

----------


## Armando

ES gribu uzzināt kādi paremetri jāliek te! 
http://www.lalena.com/Audio/Calculator/Box/

Equivalent Volume (Vas):         ????
Free Air Resonance (Fs):          ????
Total Q (Qts):                          ????
Actual System Q (Qtc):             ????
Effective Cone Diameter (D)     ????
Resonance Frequency (Fb):       ????

----------


## Jānis

> ES gribu uzzināt kādi paremetri jāliek te! 
> http://www.lalena.com/Audio/Calculator/Box/
> 
> Equivalent Volume (Vas):         ????
> Free Air Resonance (Fs):          ????
> Total Q (Qts):                          ????
> Actual System Q (Qtc):             ????
> Effective Cone Diameter (D)     ????
> Resonance Frequency (Fb):       ????


 Nu tak izlasi te http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic21.php, kā GuntisK teica.

Vispār tie ir skaļruņa parametri. Ja zināms skaļruņa modelis, tad tos inetā var sameklēt. Ja ne, tad var noteikt pats, tikai čakars sanāk. Par to arī var inetā atrast un palasīt!

----------


## LED

> Lieta taada! Taisu tumbu 75x40x30 10" skaljrunis. Nopirku finieri 12mm, bet nonaacu pie secinaajuma, ka taads biezums buus krietni par maz.
> Kaadus juus materiaalus izmantojat?
> DZirdeeju ka vajag vismaz 15mm un vairaak...
> KAs buus ja tomeer taisiishu no taa pasha 12mm finiera?


 Parasti izmanto MDF (tulkojumaa laikam kkaads medium density fiberboard) Standarta biezums, ko izmanto mebelem ir 16mm un tas arii derees tumbai! Rezonee daudz mazaak, kaa finieris.

----------


## JS

Ja ir plāns finiera saplāksnis un tik lieli kastes izmēr,i tad vajag taisīt tā ka viscaur kastē izvieto tā saucamās ribas, kas palielina stingrību un sadala laukumu atsevišķos mazākos. Visstingrāk jābūt nostiprinātam tam panelim, kur nāks skaļruņi, tāpēc tos labāk novietot kastes mazākāajā laukumā.
Nezvai ja apvilks tumbu no ārpuses tas ko dos, labāk izmantot sinteponu, ko ievieto kastes iekšpusē. Tas arī ļauj izvēlēties mazāku kastes tilpumu, ja nepieciešams. Vidējās frekvences netiek cauri, ja to klāj pa visu kasti iekšā, bet zemās tad , ja veido ruļļus un nostiprina pa vidu aizmugurē. Tikai uz skaļruņa paneļa nevajadzētu pārcensties un arī kautko likt virsū. 
Savienojumos jāgāž iekšā līme.

----------


## JANCIS89

> Kādam nav vai kāds nezin kur ir tāda proga kas rēķina kastu izmērus skaļruņiem.


  Man ir bildes ar grafikām un programas maz lietoju  http://foto.inbox.lv/cesugaisais89/audi ... ametra.jpg un citi ir tur pat  ::

----------


## MONKEY

http://www.peps.ku.ru/audio/   Adrese kur var atrast skaļruņu paramterus. Varbūt kādam noder parametri, lai liktu programās, lai aprēķinātu tumbas izmērus.

----------


## MONKEY

Lūdzu palīdziet. Esmu nolēmis taisīt tumbu no 3 skaļruņiem. Aptuveni tādu kā S-50. Kautkāds filtrs jau arī ir. Aptuvenie izmēri arī noteikti. Mājās tieši stāv finieris (no kāda veca tv kastes), kas derētu jau pēc izmēriem. jautājums - zemās skaņas ir jaatdala no pārējām, ja man nebūs nevienas trubas.

----------


## Delfins

man liekas ka ir jāatdala, it īpaši ja nebūs trubas. Vnk tev lielais skaļrunis spiedīs vidējo (AF skaļrunis ir noslēgts korpuss) un vedos kropļojumus (pļurkšķus)

Labāk taisīt jaunu kasti, ar nodalījumiem un fazoinvertoru.
galarezultātā iegūsi daudz ko vairāk (kvalitāti).. nevis ieekonomēsi pārdesmit latus un iegūsi sūdu.

----------


## MONKEY

Paldies,ka apgaismoji mani. Basa skaļrunis nāks no orģinālās tumbas, kur vidējo skaņu un to fa... (trubu) nebija. Turklāt kastes izmēri bija smieklīgi mazi. Tā orģinālā kaste vel man ir bet viņa krita un parādijās sķirbas. Tapēc domāju taisīt jaunu. Tad tu saki, ka labāk būtu taisīt ar trubu un nodalijumiem neņemot vērā iepriekšējo kastes uzbūvi.

----------


## MONKEY

Basa skaļruņa apraksts - http://www.peps.ku.ru/audio/20gdn-2-4.htm

----------


## Delfins

Klasika (nestandarta):



PS: `bulkhead` ir tas atdalītājs

----------


## Armando

Paskaties te!
http://www.visaton.com/en/bauvorschlaeg ... ction.html

----------


## MONKEY

Ar atdalīšanu man viss ir skaidrs un izdomāts kā es to darīšu. Bet par to trubu vel ir palicis nenoskaidrots. Vajag viņu (iepriekš minētajam skaļrunim) vai nevajag.

----------


## MONKEY

Lūdzu vel pēdējos norādijumus pirms es sāku (man apnicīgo procesu) taisīt tumbu. Cenšās atbildēt uz manu pēdējo jautājumu. Paldies Armando par adresi, nodalīšu skaļruņus tieši kā bildē.

----------


## MONKEY

Ja man ir truba tad es varu samazināt kastes izmērus. Un ja jā, tad lūdzu vienkāršu aprakstu vai formulas aprakstu kādu to trubu veido

----------


## marizo

Vienkāršāk ir uztaisīt kasti bez trubas. Tā nosacīti - šādā gadījumā tiek izmantota puse no skaļruņa enerģijas, bet otra puse paliek kastē. Ar trubu tiek izmantota arī daļa no otras puses enerģijas, tādējādi iegūstot vairāk basus. 
Ja būtu apskatījies kādas programmas par kastes aprēķiniem, tad tur arī būtu trubas rēķinātas.

----------


## MONKEY

Jā tām programām nav nevainais, tiešām labas, BET valoda ir liels šķērslis. datorā kādas 10 programas un visas mocijos saprast un nekā. Tabula, kas ir JANCIS89 ir vienkārša, lai rēķinātu tumbas parametrus, un atbilst pat RRR S-30, S-20A u.t.t. izmēriem.

----------


## JANCIS89

> Jā tām programām nav nevainais, tiešām labas, BET valoda ir liels šķērslis. datorā kādas 10 programas un visas mocijos saprast un nekā. Tabula, kas ir JANCIS89 ir vienkārša, lai rēķinātu tumbas parametrus, un atbilst pat RRR S-30, S-20A u.t.t. izmēriem.


 Paldies MONKEY

----------


## MONKEY

Laikam jau par trubu veidošanu man vairs nesagaidīt. Man draugs atdeva S-30B trubu, nez viņa derētu? Neesiet slinki un palīdziet iesācējiem. Drošivien es neesmu vienīgas kam tas interesē.

----------


## Jānis

Ar tumbām ir tā. Kaste ar savu tilpumu un trubām vajadzīga tikai priekš zemajām frekvencēm. Katram zemo frekvenču skaļrunim ir savs parametrs, kurš parāda, ar kāda tilpuma kasti skaļrunis vislabāk sadarbosies. Tāds tilpums arī jāņem. Fāzinvertors (truba) domāta, lai no konstrukcijas izdabūtu vislielāko efektu. Truba jānoskaņo - kastei ar savu tilpumu, skaļrunim, un trubas darbībai jābūt saskaņotiem. To visu nav tik vienkārši izdarīt, tāpāc jau ņem programmas, skaļruņu parametrus. Var ņemt kā pagadās, bet tad var noveikties un var nenoveikties. Neviens uz sitienu Tev neko precīzi nepateiks. Tad jau sanāk, ka Tu dod skaļruņa parametrus, materiāla daudzumu un lūdz, lai kāds to visu saliek kopā. 
Pēti programmas, mācies valodas, lauzi samdzenes. Ja nevari, tad aizej un nopērc gatavas tumbas, vai atrodi inetā precīzus rasējumus ar konkrētiem skļruņiem un taisi augšā.
Vidējais skaļrunis un pīkstulis jāliek hermētiskā kastē. Vienalga kā, ka tik noizolē no apakšām.
Vēl jau jautājums ar filtriem: vai tie ir atbilstoši Taviem skaļruņiem pēc frekvencēm, pretestībām, jūtībām. Katra skaļumu noregulēt ar nav tik vienkārši kā liekas.
Ja to visu nevari pacelt, tad liec kopā pats kā domā un skaties, kas sanāca  ::

----------


## Jānis

Jā, no svara ir arī trubas diametrs un garums, tā, ka jebkādu trubu bāzt jebkādā kastē nevar. vispār jau var, bet vai tas ko dos  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu es suba kastei ieliku paraak masu (diametraa) trubu un basi pa viņu pilnīgi svilpa araa.
tad aiztaisiiju to caurumu vsp. ciet- rezultaats sleegtais suba un skan ļoti tiikami  ::  basi liekas daudz precīzāki un dziļāki, bez liekas rezonanses. un bliež arī pamatīgi (skaļrunis 10'' 250w max. (nomināls ap 100w) kaste aptuveni 30l sleegtaa

----------


## JANCIS89

Esmu apmierināts ar savu skapja durvju sabūferi kaut gan tur nebija neviens izmērs no programām

----------


## MONKEY

Nu beidzot Kāds arī pārvar slinkumu un raksta. To es protu novērtēt. Vienkārši tas nav, bet gribās ko uzbūvet. Filtrs man tāds nosacīts, augšas, vidējās un zemās no tinuma un diviem atiecīgajiem kondensātoriem. Skaļruņi arī ir un domāju kapēc gan netaisīt. Izmēri ir apmēram noteikti. Tikai ar trubu nesaprašana. Itkā viņu vajadzētu. Iepriekš jau minēju par orģinālo kasti no kuras nāk basa skaļrunis un tur trubas nav.

----------


## MONKEY

Es droš vien krītu jums uz nerviem, bet man vēl viens jautājums - dabuju skaļruni 10gdv-2 priekš augšām, man iepriekš bija domāts 3gd-2-4500, bet kurš tagad būtu labāks?

----------


## Delfins

tas, kuram "frekvenču līkne"/jūtība labāka. 
PS: uz jaudu neskaties


Neatkarīgais, a vai tad tā dūkoņa ar slēgtu kasti nav "defekts"?  Tātad tev nepareiza truba, ka svilpa, - tur jau vajag precīzi diametru un garumu.
Domāju, ka ar slēgto kasti tu pazaudē daļu no viszemākajām frekvencēm.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu truba bij neprecīza (pirkta gan, bet nepareiza)
bet ar slēgto nekas nezūd, vnk basiem nav tik lielas atbalss.
nesapratu ko tu domāji, bet nekādas dūkoņas nav. iespējams ka kautkādas frekvences pazūd, bet tā kā pašas tumbas nav īpaši sliktas, tad to nedzird.

----------


## JS

Lai pareizi zinātu fāzuinvertora caurules izmērus ir jāzin izmantotā skaļruņa frekvence, pie kuras skaņas spiediens visstraujāk sāk samazināties. S-50 skaļrunim 35gdn rezonanses frekvence ir 40 Hz. Vispareizāk būtu izmērīt S-50 fāzuinvertora iekšējos izmērus un pārrēķināt pieejamās caurules izmēros. Vispār ja taisa slēgto akustisko noformējumu, tad izvēlas mazāku tilpumu, lai skaļrunis iekustina visu kasti, bet fāzuinvertora gadījumā kaste nedrīkst būt ne pārāk maza ne pārāk liela, lai skaļrunim pietiek spēka izgrūst gaisu ārā pa cauruli.
Vidējo frekvenču skaļrunim jābūt nosegtam ar tāda tilpuma nodalījumu, kas ļauj tam brīvi staigāt, bet tā lai tas nesvārstītos līdz ar basiem.

----------


## Didzis

Tumbas korpuss nav kartupeļu kaste un to nu nekādīgi nevar taisīt uz dullo. Tā pat par fāzgriezēju  nevar izmantot pie rokas esošu kanalizācijas trubas gabalu. Vai tad tiešām ir tik grūti uzlikt kompim kādu spektra analizātora programu, pieslēgt kartei kondensātoru mikrofonu ,nolikt tumbu uz palodzes un pamērīt tās frekvenču raksturlīkni. Mērijums varbūt nebūs apsolūti precīzs, bet vismaz varēs saprast, kas notiek ar skaņu ja maina kaut tā paša fāzgriezēja parametrus. Kas tā par modi kautko taisīt pilnīgi bez mērijumiem un pēc tam muldēt par basu atbalsi vai dūkoņu. Tak visu var elementāri nomērīt un priekš tam pilnīgi pietiek ar datoru. Vajag tikai vēlēšanos to darīt, nevis bezjegā caurumus tumbās zāģēt un pēc tam bāzt ciet. Apskatieties kā nopietni cilvēki taisa akustiku http://musatoffcv.narod.ru/Projects/AS2.htm
Nošī raksta var iegūt daudz informācijas kā lietas jādara, bet tas galīgi nenozīmē, ka jātaisa tieši tāda akustika. Galvenais ir sprast, kā vispār taisa akustiku un kam pievērš uzmanību.

----------


## Athlons

> ...http://musatoffcv.narod.ru/Projects/AS2.htm...


  ::  mmm... jauki... baigā konfekte jamam sanākusi...

----------


## rūdolfs

Kas ir tie  Equivalent Volume (Vas):  	
	Free Air Resonance (Fs): 	Hz
	Total Q (Qts): 	
!	Actual System Q (Qtc): 	
!!	Effective Cone Diameter (D): 	
*	Resonance Frequency (Fb)
atvainojiet par tik stulbiem jautaajumiem, bet gribu paarliecnaties vai ir taa kaa es domaaju, bet tos qts un qtc es gan nezinu, vispaar gribu uztaisiit tumbu ar skaljruni 75gdn-1-4

----------


## MONKEY

Šitie daži parametri ir jau (man liekas) aprunāti šajā pašā forumā. http://www.boot.lv/forums/ var atrast šos parametrus un arī tos skaļruņus un ar tiem saistītos projektus. Pateiktu konkurētāk, bet aizmirsu kur tieši tas bija. meklē audio tēmās.

----------


## MONKEY

Vienu daļu atradu http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=60385 . Pirmajā atbildē ir tas dokuments ar parametriem.

----------


## MONKEY

Daļa no parametriem aprakstīti šeit http://www.mobileaudio.lv/index.php?navig=12&sid=154

----------


## Armando

Man tāds jautājums!
Pieņemsim, ka ir tumbas projekts gatavs ar visiem izmēriem, skaņruni utt. Vienīgā bēdam, ka skaņrunis maksā ap 200Ls   ::  
Vai var tā , ka skaļruni es nopērku lētāku (aptuveni ar vienādiem izmēriem un parametriem), bet kastes izmērus atstāju tādus pašus. Vai tas būtiski ietekmēs skaņas kvalitāti???

----------


## MONKEY

Šaubos ka tu 200ls vertu skaļruni nopirksi lētāk, ja nu vienīgi citas firmas. Tava minētā ideja noteikti ietekmēs kvalitāti tikai cik ļoti? Droši vien labāk ietaopīt tos 200Ls

----------


## GTC

> Man tāds jautājums!
> Pieņemsim, ka ir tumbas projekts gatavs ar visiem izmēriem, skaņruni utt. Vienīgā bēdam, ka skaņrunis maksā ap 200Ls   
> Vai var tā , ka skaļruni es nopērku lētāku (aptuveni ar vienādiem izmēriem un parametriem), bet kastes izmērus atstāju tādus pašus. Vai tas būtiski ietekmēs skaņas kvalitāti???


 Kur tad ir loģika? Vai tad par tādu summu nevar paņemt jau gatavu, laba brenda tumbu? Paštaisīta tumba ar tādām pašām izmaksām, nekad nebūs labāka par rūpniecisko! ... ja nu vienīgi nepiemīt kāds fetišs.  ::

----------


## Armando

Laikam ne visai pareizi izteicos. Ideja ir dārgo skaļruni aiztāt ar lētāku citas firmas.

----------


## MONKEY

Citai firmai cita kvalitāte citi TS parametri

----------


## MONKEY

Jautājums - kāda atsķirība starp skaļruņiem kuru vienam magnētam ir lielāks diametrs, bet zemāks, otram magnētam mazāks diametrs, bet augstāks. Skaļruņos viss pārējais ir vienāds - diametrs, membrānas dziļums u. t. t. Domāju, ka nekādas atšķirības lielās nav, bet kā ir ar to membrānas kustināšanu? Nav tā ka viens vairāk to membrānu velk iekšā, vai grūž ārā?

----------


## MONKEY

Jā uz atbildēšanu jūs neesat čakli, bet ko darīt. Jautājums - man ir 3 vienādas tumbas un vienu no tām ir velme pārtaisīt par subwoferu pīkstuļa vietā liekot vāzu inventoru. Tātad gribu uzstaisīt vienkāršu un ātri bez nekādiem tiem smalkajiem aprēķiniem. Kāds varbūt ar vazu inventoriem ir darbojies un pētijis vairāk. Cik dziļi truba ieiet tumbā? Cik viss biežāk viņas ir garas tumbās? Manuprāt jābūt kautkur līdz pusei un noteikti dziļāk nekā skaļrunis. Vai es domāju pariezi, vai nē?

----------


## JS

Protams, ka tā taisīt var, bet nav zināms, vai vispār kaut kas mainīsies un kļūs efektīvāks. Ja izmanto garāku fāzu invertoru, tad gaisa masa tajā ir lielāka un darbojas pie zemākām frekvencēm. Fāzu invertors var būt arī vienkārš caurums, bet tad varēs dzirdēt, ka zemākās frekvences vispār pazūd un tumba skan tikai no tām frekfencēm kuras plūst caur  atveri.  Vislabāk tomēr taisīt tad, ja ir zināmi galvenie parametri, pēc kuriem tad arī var vienkārši aprēķināt, jo tilpums ar fi un skaļruni ir savstarpēji saistīti. Arī tad, ja ir lielāks tilpums vajag īsāku fi, ja mazāks tad garāku.

----------


## MONKEY

A nu palika skaidrāka doma un izvēle. Man tās tumbas ir vienādas tikai viena nav tik dziļa un to tad arī pārtaisīšu ( tā kaste ir diezgan maza, manuprāt, priekš tāda skaļruņa, bet viss ir orģināls ) par sabwoferu. Manā gadijumā, laikam, vajag garāku trubu, vai varbūt vienārši atslēgt pīkstuli. Bet vel ir neskaidrs, ja es taisu ar trubu, vai man to vati iekšā vajag ja orģināli viņa tumbā ir mazliet vairāk pa pusi piebāsta, un vai trubai traucē audums priekšā?

----------


## JS

Akustiskajam noformējumam ar fāzu infertoru vati var arī drusku izņemt ārā, lai izveidotos leilāks tilpums. Protams, ka aizsprostot fi tuneli nedrīkst, bet ārējo virsmu var aptīt ar sinteponu. Ja vien būtu iespējams redzēt kādas tās tumbas izskatās, tad varētu pateikt, vai vispār ir vērts ar tādām kaut ko darīt. Kam tās būs paredzētas un pie kā pieslēgtas?

----------


## JS

Audums, kas nosedz skaļruni var arī netraucēt caurulei.

----------


## Delfins

> Jautājums - kāda atsķirība starp skaļruņiem kuru vienam magnētam ir lielāks diametrs, bet zemāks, otram magnētam mazāks diametrs, bet augstāks.


 a tu pats padomā, ja magnētam "dziļums" lielāks.. protams, ka membrānu kustinās ar lielu amplitūdu. Tas dod vairāk basa. Bet ja diafragmas parametri vienādi, tad šaubos tur ir liela starpība, ja nu vienīgi max.jauda.

----------


## MONKEY

Ja ir tiešām nepieciešams tad varu arī nobildēt. Tumbas paredzētas laist caur diviem pastiprinātājiem. Divas tumbas laiž caur vienu pastiprinātāju ar pagriestām diezgan augšām un vidiem, bet trešo tumbu caur otro pastibrinātāju tikai ar zemajiem. Vienkārši pirms tam klausijos tikai ar divām un reizēm prasijās skaļāk un mazliet bassu arī. To tumbu kuru taisīšu par subwoferu skaļruņa parametri ir te  http://www.peps.ku.ru/audio/20gdn-1-8.htm   ( tā ir arī tā tumba kuru gribēju taisīt uz 3 skaļruņiem un iepriekš prasiju padomus šajā pašā tematā ). Divas pārējās tumbas ir līdzīgas tikai skaļruņiem ir savādāki magnēti, un paldies ka *Delfins* par magnētiem apskaidroja.

----------


## JS

Vai te arī ir kāds no šiem skaļruņiem http://dinamiki-mir.ru/index.php?page=dinam. Man tagad nerāda krievu burtus.

----------


## JS

> Vai te arī ir kāds no šiem skaļruņiem http://dinamiki-mir.ru/index.php?page=dinam? Man tagad nerāda krievu burtus.

----------


## Delfins

> To tumbu kuru taisīšu par subwoferu skaļruņa parametri ir te  http://www.peps.ku.ru/audio/20gdn-1-8.htm   ( tā ir arī tā tumba kuru gribēju taisīt uz 3 skaļruņiem un iepriekš prasiju padomus šajā pašā tematā )


 ak jēl, max 20W, 86Db un zemie sākot no 63... Subs tur nekāds nesanāk.
Lai dzirdētu basu, vajadzēs visu laiku uz max griest, kas nav labi (būs vairāk dūkoņa, nekā mūzika)

----------


## MONKEY

> ak jēl, max 20W, 86Db un zemie sākot no 63... Subs tur nekāds nesanāk.
> Lai dzirdētu basu, vajadzēs visu laiku uz max griest, kas nav labi (būs vairāk dūkoņa, nekā mūzika)


 Nē nu protams nekas rigtīgi labs tur sanākt nevar ( tapēc arī gribu lai visas tumbas reizē skan ), bet S-30 pārsit mierīgi. Un nav jau jēgas vienkārši atstāt, lai stāv (pa brīvu dabūtas). Gribās dabūt no viņām maksimāli labu rezultātu.

----------


## MONKEY

jautājums - kur labāk ir ja fazu inventors novietots lejā vai augšā, cik svarīgi ir tas tur viņš atrodas?

----------


## Delfins

Es skatos savām dārgajām tumbām - abos nodalījumos (vidi un basinieks) truba ir nedaudz zemāka par skaļruni
Katrā ziņā - skaļrunim jābūt augšā - lai galīgi neaiziet pa grīdu - un trubai nedaudz zemāk.



```
|---------|
|\        |
| |       |
|/        |
|     ===<
|         |  
|         |
|         |
|_________|
```

----------


## MONKEY

Laikam labāk ir ja tumbas iekšēja telpa ir pēc iespējas ar mazāk līkumiem un stūriem? Un nodalīt (vidējos nu zemajiem) skaļkruņus ir labāk ja atdala pavisam no otra ar horizontālu plāksni tumbas iekšējā telpā, vai arī var nodalīt vienkārši uzliekot vidējiem virsu ko līdzīgu ar spaiņa formas priekšmetu, kasti vai ko tādu?

----------


## Delfins

Skatoties ko tu sauc par `vidiem`... Manām tumbām ir 2 telpas - augšējie + vidi (+ nedaudz zemāki), un basinieks, kura telpa ir 2x(3x?) lielāka nekā augšējais.

AudioPro Evo 60


Es domāju, ka tev nekas nav jāizgudro pa jaunam, taisi tā kā to dara visi. Īstie basinieki un vidi būs fiziski atdalīti, kas kopumā viedos dzīvu, tīru un nesakropļotu skaņu. Atceries tikai vienu, ka dažādas galvas/skaļruni vienā korpusā dos sūdīgu skaņu.

Par formām... nu ja tev ir attiecīgs materiāls (akmens vai hvz vēl kas) un attiecīgi instrumenti - tais tik augšā - skaties internetā bildes, paraugus, shēmas.



labi piemēri:
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudsp ... ojects.htm

----------


## JS

Vislabākā forma akustiskajām sistēmām ir lode, jo tai nav divu paralēlu virsmu starp kurām viedotos stāvviļņi. Toties taisot parastu tumbu paralēlskaldņa formā ieteicams visus skāļruņus sagrūst vienā malā pēc iespējas vienu otram tuvāk, lai nebūtu divu vienādu laukumu.

----------


## Atis

Izskātās ka beidzot normāli apspriežamies par tumbām.

----------


## MONKEY

Kārtējais jautājums - nonāca īpašumā tumba ar normāliem papīra skaļruņiem, bet tā tumba ir šaura un aigmugurē ir stingri iestiprināts biezs kartons ar daudz caurumiem ( gandrīz pa visu aizmuguri ). Tātad, mana doma ir uztaisīt jaunu kasti kura būtu dziļāka un visa slēgta. Vai atstāt visu kā ir? Kā būs labāk?

----------


## Delfins

MONKEY, skaļruņus neapraksta ar vārdiem normāli /ar papīru .. 
Skaļrunim ir tehniskiem parametri, - jauda, pretestība, spiediens/tilpums... attiecīgi rēķinot tam štruntam kasti.

Šaubos, ka tam papīra skaļrunim (visticamāk vecajam, jo kaste ir ar izcaurumotu kartonu) ir liela jauda un taisīt īpašu kasti nav jēgas.

----------


## MONKEY

Lūdzu piedošanu par nepareizu rakstīšanu. Gribu pārtaisīt, jo man liekas iegūšu basus. Tajā tumbā ir 6 skaļruņi. Membrānu diametri - diviem ir 11cm, vel diviem ir 18cm(citas informācijas nav). Man ir vēl līdzīga tumba kurā ir 4 tādi paši skaļruņi ar membrānas diametru 11cm (kaste slēgta) un klausīties var, skaņa ir laba un arī skan skaļi ar kautkādu basu. Labāk tak būs ja to kasti pārtaisīs uz slēgtu?

----------


## Delfins

Es neesmu pārliecināts, pielabojiet mnai, bet papīra skaļruniem labāk slēgtu tumbu, jo ja sāks iekšā dot basus, tad tas papīrs vnk nolietosies un saplēsīsies. 
Šito esmu novērojis RRR maģiem, skaļrunis labs, bet ar laiku pārtop par crap-u  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Ja tumbu ar slegtu kasti pārtaisa ar vazu inventoru kastes izmēri ir jasamazina? Laikam jau ir, bet cik ļoti? Pieņemot ka vazu inventors ir pa visu tumbas apakšu.

----------


## juris90

> Ja tumbu ar slegtu kasti pārtaisa ar vazu inventoru kastes izmēri ir jasamazina? Laikam jau ir, bet cik ļoti? Pieņemot ka vazu inventors ir pa visu tumbas apakšu.


 kasti no slegtas partaisot uz kasti ar fazu invertoru ir japalielina, nevis jasamazina!!!

----------


## MONKEY

Adreses kur var atrast informāciju par skaļruņiem - http://www.bluesmobil.com/shikhman/info/speakers.htm http://www.audioworld.ru/FAQ/SPR/sp4.html http://www.magictubes.ru/ves/akustik.htm . Dažviet var atrast parametrus priekš programām ar ko rēķina tumbu izmērus.

----------


## MONKEY

Gadijumā, ja tumba ir ar fāzu inventoru, nav tā ka skaļrunim ir lielāks gājiens brīvās telpas dēļ? Un viņš ar laiku nevar nobeigties, nolietoties ( nestrādāt vairs tik labi un precīzi ) ? Ja tā tumba ir daudz maz labi uztaisīta. Gadijumā, lai šādi nebūtu tumbā neliek papildus filtru, kas aizsargā pret to? Vienkārši gribās līdz galam visu saprast.

----------


## Delfins

MONKEY, skaļrunim jauda ir norādīta gadījumam, kad tas darbojās brīvā gaitā (neierobežotā telpā).
Skaļruņi vienmēr nolietojās (dabiski un ja brāķis pie līmešanas), lai kāds korpuss tai tumbai nebūtu. Atkarībā no korpusa mainās gan frekvenču līkne, gan spēki noteiktajos punktos, - piemēram, ja ar fazoinvertoru, tad vairāk kustēsies gumija pie ārmalas (resp. tad mazāka varbūtība ātrāk nolietoties), bet ja slēgtā tipa, - tad difuzoram kustoties mainās spiediens, un tā kā telpa ir noslēgta, tad vairāk spēka ir nepieciešams, lai izkustinātu difuzoru, kas nozīmē ka lielāks spēks jau būs difuzora centrā (vilkšanas punkti/aplis pie spoles).

----------


## Didzis

MONKEY, ja runa iet par nolietošanos, tad jau autiņš pa ziemu jātur garažā uz klučiem un jāstaigā ar basām kājām, jo kurpēm zoles nolietosies. Skaņu tehnikā pats galvenais ir skaņas kvalitāte un nav ko uztraukties, ka skaļrunis nolietosies. Nekas šai pasaulē nav mūžīgs. Es klausos Simfonijas, vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadus vecas, tumbas un nekas tām nav nolietojies.Skaņu uz skaļruņiem padod caur filtriem, lai katrs skaļrunis atskaņotu tikai savu skaņas spektra daļu. Ja cilvēkiem būtu izdevies uzbūvēt platjoslas skaļruni, tad filtrus nevajadzētu. Fitram nav tieša sakara ar skaļruņa gājienu, vai difuzora mūža ilgumu.

----------


## MONKEY

Šodien meklēju līdz kamēr sameklēju šo rakstu http://www.mobileaudio.lv/index.php?navig=12&sid=20 par fāzu inventoriem ( tur ir pat paradīts kā to var apreķināt ).




> Fitram nav tieša sakara ar skaļruņa gājienu, vai difuzora mūža ilgumu.


 Tur rakstīts -  Līdz ar to arī fāzu invertora gadījumā prasās pēc sabsonic filtra, kurš neļautu difuzoram pārāk brīvi kustēties, un pasargātu no mehāniskas sagraušanas, pie īsapši zemām frekvencēm. Kā tad īsti sanāk?

----------


## JS

Munuprat normalai majas tehnikai un tumbam bez sabvufera tadu subsonic filtru nevajag. Varbut tas ir nepiecieshams auto audio, kur ka jau visi saka, ka normalu skanju nav iespejams iegut. Man pasam ir bijis tads gadijums, kad skalrunis ilgus gadus ir normali darbojies istaba, bet pekshni iebuvejot auto, jau otraja diena ciesh no mehaniskiem bojajumiem, del nekvalitativa auto radioaparata pogu spaidishanas troksniem.

----------


## MONKEY

Vispār nezinu kur lai šo mazo jautājumu uzdod, negribējās jaunu tēmu rakstīt. Manai vienai S-30 tumbai ir izveidojies defekts. Defekts - no basu skaļruņa skrūvēšanas klāt un otrādi ir skrūvju vietas finierī izčakarētas, skaļruni vairs nevar pieviklt. Skrūves jau ir mainītas pirms tam uz lielākām ( droši vien šā paša defekta dēļ ). Kāds varētu būt risinājums? Vislabāk būtu uztaisīt to priekšējo finieri no jauna, bet diezkā negribās. Lielākas skrūves vairs nevar ieskrūvēt   ::  . kādi jūsu ieteikimi?

----------


## Delfins

vai tad tur izfrēzēts pēc skaļruņa profila? Pagriezt pa pārs grādiem nevar?

Risinajums būtu ielikt  `ielīmējamās gaikas` ... ir tādas - mēbelēs izmanto... bildi diemžēl neiedošu, bet paskaties būvniecības veikalos.
Tās gaikas izmanto to pašu iemeslu dēļ - biežu skrūvēšanu MDF neiztur

----------


## MONKEY

Skaļrunis ir sēdināts un nekāda pagriešna par pāris grādiem nesanāk. Ja nebūtu sēdināts tad gan ātri novērstu. Tas `ielīmējamās gaikas` ir tapas? Kautkas tam līdzīgs? Katrā gadijumā nelaime liela. Ja būtu noņemama aizmugure tumbai, tad varētu ar skrūvi un uzgriezni savilkt. Varbūt vel kādi risinājumi.

----------


## JS

Ja tā ir S-30B, tad  izņemot fāzu invertoru atklājās samērā paliels caurums, kas ļauj skrūvēt kaut vai ar tiem pašiem uzgriežņiem, tikai ja vien viss labi noblīvējās.

----------


## MONKEY

Tak teicu ka S-30 tumba. A ar koka tapām vai ko tādu nevarētu? Baigi vajadzētu atrast risinājumu. Lūdzu vel ieteikumi.

----------


## JS

Nu tad varbūt arī var pielīmēt apakšā zem caurumiem nelielus finiera saplākšņa gabaliņus un tādā veidā pieskrūvēt, protams, ja pietiek vieta.

----------


## marizo

paņem tumbas iekšpusē pielīmē ar kaut ko bleķīšus ar vītni, tad no augšpuses ieskrūvē skrūvi. Vai arī ņem bleķīti ar diviem caurumiem. vienu caurumu liec pretī skrūves vietai, bet otru kaut kur blakus, tai vietā izurb caurumu un pieskrūvē bleķīti, lai neaizmūk.
Vai arī uztaisi bleķīti ar tādiem asumiem, ka pievelkot, tas iespiešas kastes materiālā. Apmēram tādus, kā mēbelēm lieto.

----------


## MONKEY

Varbūt muļķīgs jautājums, bet kas ir tajā 12 atēlā redzams http://noresin.com/index.php?option=com ... Itemid=205 . Kādam nolūkā    tasss    tur ir ( skaļruņu skrūvu caurumam priekšā )? Tā nav tā `ielīmējamā gaika`?

----------

